# Upcoming Nintendo Directs for Europe and North America scheduled for December 5th!



## Justin (Dec 4, 2012)

Look out folks, Nintendo of Europe and Nintendo of America have announced simultaneous Nintendo Directs for December 5th at 9AM PST/6PM CET! The presentations will be focused on both Wii U and Nintendo 3DS content. Most likely we'll see information for Wii U and 3DS titles coming early next year.

Nintendo of America has even gone as far to say "We'll be taking a fresh look at several announced Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games coming in 2013.", basically confirming the presence of Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

(via NoE Twitter, NoA Twitter)

Read the full article at ACNewLeaf.com: http://acnewleaf.com/2012/12/04/upcoming-nintendo-direct-for-europe-scheduled-for-december-5th/


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 4, 2012)

Ooh brilliant, thank you! *crosses everything for a date*


----------



## Haihappen (Dec 4, 2012)

*crosses fingers for a european name and release timeframe*


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2012)

I honestly didn't expect one this early...
4am on thrusday for me... no thanks.

I'll probs check TBT before school as usual on my phone, luckily I get home early on thursday so I can see if there's anything cool.

I know usually I say I'm not expecting any ACNL, but this time I actually am, and if there isn't any I will be disappointed.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 4, 2012)

I do hope we get 'New Leaf' and not "let's turn over a new leaf because now you're mayor" 
Actually, on second thoughts,  I don't care what they call it. I just want a date!


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2012)

Chameleonsoup said:


> I do hope we get 'New Leaf' and not "let's turn over a new leaf because now you're mayor"
> Actually, on second thoughts,  I don't care what they call it. I just want a date!



the only reason City Folk became Lets Go To The City because in some parts of Europe a 'City Folk' means a gang


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh really? I must live in a nice part, I've never heard that lol. I heard it was due to regional accents, there's certainly some English accents that could make folk sound a bit naughty!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 4, 2012)

Thursday 3am for me. No, not tuning in. I've gotta get up for work only a few hours after that. I'll wait to hear the news after I get home. I'm sure someone will post it.


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes! Wednesday 5pm, perfect time! I shall definitely be watching eagerly and will post updated if there are any!


----------



## Viriel (Dec 4, 2012)

Meh...
I'd love to hear the 6 magic words "AC:NL is upcoming to Europe soon !", but i don't think a EU release date before a US date is possible...


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2012)

I have no idea why everybody assumes America *has* to get the game before Europe! I mean, times are changing, we all know that. And, I dunno about you guys; but I certainly feel that EU has had more of a game plan recently when it comes to release dates than NA. 

I mean, as early as last year, EU got Black and White 2 days before NA! Even if the date is _later_ than NA's, that's not to say that they can't announce it first...


----------



## Toeto (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> I have no idea why everybody assumes America *has* to get the game before Europe! I mean, times are changing, we all know that. And, I dunno about you guys; but I certainly feel that EU has had more of a game plan recently when it comes to release dates than NA.
> 
> I mean, as early as last year, EU got Black and White 2 days before NA! Even if the date is _later_ than NA's, that's not to say that they can't announce it first...


exactly


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> I have no idea why everybody assumes America *has* to get the game before Europe! I mean, times are changing, we all know that. And, I dunno about you guys; but I certainly feel that EU has had more of a game plan recently when it comes to release dates than NA.
> 
> I mean, as early as last year, EU got Black and White 2 days before NA! Even if the date is _later_ than NA's, that's not to say that they can't announce it first...



Since I just finished my international marketing class yesterday, I'm going to say this: They all have a release plan set up and ready to announce, they are just not announcing it to the public yet.  It does not matter which country, as marketing techniques will be different for each, dependent on the individual marketing research.  What works for one does not always work for another.

That said, I do think that it is a possibility that the two regions will be released together, but...currently, EU's release window is Spring, 2013 and NA's is Early (or first part, depending where you listened) 2013.  Unless EU moves up their release window, I fully expect to see NA getting it before EU.


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2012)

Upcoming Nintendo Direct Scheduled for North America, December 5th at 9am PT!


----------



## Viriel (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> Upcoming Nintendo Direct Scheduled for North America, December 5th at 9am PT!



Any link please ?
But hell yeah, it smells veeery good !


----------



## Pickles (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> Upcoming Nintendo Direct Scheduled for North America, December 5th at 9am PT!



Ohhhh yeeeaaaahhhh  Can't wait for both of these!


----------



## aikatears (Dec 4, 2012)

Viriel said:


> Any link please ?
> But hell yeah, it smells veeery good !



its on the facebook page for nintendo na...dont have the link but have seen it and its on 3ds games.


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2012)

If it loads, then it's the first tweet! 

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/with_replies


----------



## McRibbie (Dec 4, 2012)

Jake. said:


> the only reason City Folk became Lets Go To The City because in some parts of Europe a 'City Folk' means a gang


And it's called Let's Go To The City in Japan. I personally prefer it.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah... Better not get our hopes up?


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh hey, WeiMoote! I suppose not, but... We can hope, right!?


----------



## PapaNer (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> I have no idea why everybody assumes America *has* to get the game before Europe! I mean, times are changing, we all know that. And, I dunno about you guys; but I certainly feel that EU has had more of a game plan recently when it comes to release dates than NA.
> 
> I mean, as early as last year, EU got Black and White 2 days before NA! Even if the date is _later_ than NA's, that's not to say that they can't announce it first...



It's not about other release dates, it's just that with AC, NA has always had the game before EU.  I think that no matter what though, NA and EU will have the game within a week or two of each other.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 4, 2012)

Lets hope they dont screw up not telling AC3DS just like they did in october...


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 4, 2012)

I live in the UK!
I hope they show some Animal Crossing news like another English trailer and the release date.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> I have no idea why everybody assumes America *has* to get the game before Europe! I mean, times are changing, we all know that. And, I dunno about you guys; but I certainly feel that EU has had more of a game plan recently when it comes to release dates than NA.
> 
> I mean, as early as last year, EU got Black and White 2 days before NA! Even if the date is _later_ than NA's, that's not to say that they can't announce it first...



AGREED.

Why not release it in the UK before other countries? were not all french, german, Whatever!


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2012)

^ I wish that would happen; but the EU is seen as a whole. Not separate countries. I live in the UK too, so I share your pain...


----------



## Viriel (Dec 4, 2012)

SodaDog said:


> AGREED.
> 
> Why not release it in the UK before other countries? were not all french, german, Whatever!



Because compared to the US, UK're soooo tiny. Et vive la France !


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 4, 2012)

Very excited. If they were going to give us (US and EU) a release date for New Leaf this year for early 2013, this is when I'd expect to hear it. It's safe to assume Spring for a time frame, March at the latest in my opinion..and it's December now. This is the most logical time to give up a date to us.


Another part of me is kind of afraid they won't even mention it to focus on the other 3DS games that weren't covered in October's ND.


edit: Oh, and the thread title should be changed to say US and EU NDs scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Anima Rossing (Dec 4, 2012)

Some one said there was one for us too


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 4, 2012)

I bet they'll give us a more specific time frame of release. Like "spring" or maybe even a real date!


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 4, 2012)

Jake. said:


> the only reason City Folk became Lets Go To The City because in some parts of Europe a 'City Folk' means a gang



What parts of Europe would that be?


----------



## Carole (Dec 4, 2012)

This is so exciting!  What a great present Nintendo could give us for the holidays if they are ready.... a release date for New Leaf. I sure hope that the release date is disclosed, at last. Any date is fine with me; just give us a date! 

11 AM Central time, if my calculations are correct.


----------



## Toeto (Dec 4, 2012)

SodaDog said:


> AGREED.
> 
> Why not release it in the UK before other countries? were not all french, german, Whatever!



The Netherlands don't get their own translation (thank god) so we want it too XD


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 4, 2012)

Carole said:


> This is so exciting!  What a great present Nintendo could give us for the holidays if they are ready.... a release date for New Leaf. I sure hope that the release date is disclosed, at last. Any date is fine with me; just give us a date!
> 
> 11 AM Central time, if my calculations are correct.



Nintendo Direct starts at 5 PM in the UK, and mainly England and America are 5-8 hours apart. It might be 9 AM - 12 PM.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 4, 2012)

So... UK and America will be having their Directs at the same time?


----------



## aikatears (Dec 4, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> So... UK and America will be having their Directs at the same time?



nope different times


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 4, 2012)

Ohohoho baby please talk about Zelda aand give us a release date.  Tickle dat fancy.


----------



## Berry (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm kind of excited! And impatient!!  Nintendo gets Animal Crossing related mails every day, I think it's time to announce it with an official date. I don't expect anything new, just something about Animal Crossing, please!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 4, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> So... UK and America will be having their Directs at the same time?



I thought they were at the same time too and was told on another forum I'd worked it out wrong. I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 4, 2012)

I assumed that 9am Pacific Time is 12pm Eastern Time, and the Europe Direct is 5pm, as thus Eastern is 12pm...

Am I accurate?


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2012)

No, they ARE at the same time!

Let's convert them both to GMT (UK Time):

CET (6pm) - 1 Hour = GMT (5PM)
Pacific Time (9am) + 8 Hours = GMT (5PM)


----------



## Envy (Dec 4, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> So... UK and America will be having their Directs at the same time?



There's one for America now, as well?


----------



## Viriel (Dec 4, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> I assumed that 9am Pacific Time is 12pm Eastern Time, and the Europe Direct is 5pm, as thus Eastern is 12pm...
> 
> Am I accurate?



It depends of the GMT. For us in France, the European and US Directs will be broadcasted a the same time (6pm).


----------



## Grace (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds suspiciously like they are planning to announce some big news, or at least news we've all been waiting for. Why else schedule both Directs at the same time?


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2012)

*Upcoming Nintendo Direct for North America, December 5th at 9am Pacific Time*

Since no-one else has made a thread about this, I thought I would!

Nintendo of America have recently announced, via Twitter, a Nintendo Direct Scheduled for Wednesday 5th December at:

5pm GMT (Same time as Europe!)
9am Pacific Time
12pm Central Time

I think that it is more than coincidence that these Nintendo Directs are at te same time. I think that Nintendo are planning some big news! Both ND's will cover 3DS and Wii U titles being launched In the remainder of 2012 and first months of 2013.


----------



## Winona (Dec 4, 2012)

Hehe does anyone else see the parallelism...? I wonder if they'll finally announce New Leaf for NA as well as for Europe. I don't think that they will be able to release it until April since we've all heard from the problems of purchasing new modified game cards, but maybe they'll give a statement.

Of course, they could still keep the information about New Leaf back, as they did for months now. It's really strange that Japan has the game almost a month while others don't even have something to speculate about.


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2012)

First post and the ACNewLeaf.com article have been updated to reflect the NoA announnment. Intrestingly, NoA even went as far as to say this: "We'll be taking a fresh look at several announced Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games coming in 2013." Basically confirming the presence of Animal Crossing!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 4, 2012)

After such a long wait, I feel excited about the up coming ND, but jaded at the same time. I will not be surprised (upset, but not taken aback) if ACNL gets no mention. It has happened before (*cough* E3  *cough*)

Oh, please, Nintendo of America: end my suffering- all I want is a release date!


----------



## Tamerwoody (Dec 4, 2012)

hmmm???

This is the calendar for the Club Nintendo people. Take note that the big 3 on the picture, is meant to mean MARCH.. the 3RD MONTH.   Not the release date of the game.  But the fact that Nintendo used this art for March MIGHT be a hint. MIGHT.  I'm posting this here because this seems to be the place for major discussion right now


----------



## TriforceofTime (Dec 4, 2012)

Agreed. I am getting it for my birthday next month, even if it's a late birthday present, since my last birthday presents have all been games released up to around 4 months after. So I can wait. Just need the date to look forward to, hehe.


----------



## Octavia (Dec 4, 2012)

Tamerwoody said:


> View attachment 2268
> 
> hmmm???
> 
> This is the calendar for the Club Nintendo people. Take note that the big 3 on the picture, is meant to mean MARCH.. the 3RD MONTH.   Not the release date of the game.  But the fact that Nintendo used this art for March MIGHT be a hint. MIGHT.  I'm posting this here because this seems to be the place for major discussion right now



Let's just hope it is a hint. Don't play with our fragile hearts, Nintendo! 


That is a pretty nice calendar either way.


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 4, 2012)

Tamerwoody said:


> View attachment 2268
> 
> hmmm???
> 
> This is the calendar for the Club Nintendo people. Take note that the big 3 on the picture, is meant to mean MARCH.. the 3RD MONTH.   Not the release date of the game.  But the fact that Nintendo used this art for March MIGHT be a hint. MIGHT.  I'm posting this here because this seems to be the place for major discussion right now



Wait, so is this just a calendar, and AC:NL is just the picture for March whereas other pictures(Mario, Zelda, etc....) take up the other months?


----------



## TriforceofTime (Dec 4, 2012)

I saw a picture of Nintendo Land being August, so it's just because Nintendo wanted it to be March...


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2012)

In my honest opinion, the calendar means absoultely nothing. Animal Crossing is a game that we know is coming out sometime early next year. March is early so they choose Animal Crossing for that month. Doubt there's anything to really read into here.


----------



## Tamerwoody (Dec 4, 2012)

Justin said:


> In my honest opinion, the calendar means absoultely nothing. Animal Crossing is a game that we know is coming out sometime early next year. March is early so they choose Animal Crossing for that month. Doubt there's anything to really read into here.



We shall see in a few hours...... HOPEFULLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

personally, I'm hoping for February!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2012)

Tamerwoody said:


> We shall see in a few hours...... HOPEFULLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> personally, I'm hoping for February!!!!!



True true. We'll know for sure hopefully very soon.


----------



## ACgirl1 (Dec 4, 2012)

SCREW WII U!


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> What parts of Europe would that be?


I don't know but if you google it, it tell you



Tamerwoody said:


> View attachment 2268
> 
> hmmm???
> 
> This is the calendar for the Club Nintendo people. Take note that the big 3 on the picture, is meant to mean MARCH.. the 3RD MONTH.   Not the release date of the game.  But the fact that Nintendo used this art for March MIGHT be a hint. MIGHT.  I'm posting this here because this seems to be the place for major discussion right now


Happy I finally saw a picture of this



Justin said:


> In my honest opinion, the calendar means absoultely nothing. Animal Crossing is a game that we know is coming out sometime early next year. March is early so they choose Animal Crossing for that month. Doubt there's anything to really read into here.


I do see the calendar as a hint, but not defs for march, maybe march/april



ACgirl1 said:


> SCREW WII U!


OMGHHAHAHAHAH



So are these two on at the same time?


----------



## Chelyn (Dec 5, 2012)

Justin said:


> First post and the ACNewLeaf.com article have been updated to reflect the NoA announnment. Intrestingly, NoA even went as far as to say this: "We'll be taking a fresh look at several announced Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games coming in 2013." Basically confirming the presence of Animal Crossing!



Yessss 

On Nintendo.nl (Dutch) it says something simular...

"_Deze Nintendo Direct-presentatie zal op 5 december uitgezonden worden op de Nintendo Direct-site, vanaf 18:00. Hierin neemt Nintendo of Europe-directeur *Satoru Shibata een kijkje naar de spellen die in de komende maanden naar de Wii U en Nintendo 3DS komen.*_"

It says...  *Satoru Shibata wil take a look at games wich will come to Wii U and Nintendo 3ds in the upcoming months ! *

Love the Month part!


----------



## Tamerwoody (Dec 5, 2012)

I honestly believe this will be a little christmas surprise from nintendo.  Not the game being released asap or anything.. but them finally giving the fans what they want to hear... for the holidays


----------



## Villager Fan (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if we will see Shizue's English name, and maybe a few others seen in game footage. I can't wait to see what some of the villager names are, because they are usually puns of some sort that relate to their species, appearance, or personality.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

So what time is the Nintendo Direct on in Florida? I don't know my time zone. I know that's sad..


----------



## aikatears (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> So what time is the Nintendo Direct on in Florida? I don't know my time zone. I know that's sad..


Est or whatever they are calling it


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> So what time is the Nintendo Direct on in Florida? I don't know my time zone. I know that's sad..



You're in Eastern Standard Time (aka EST) so that would be about Noon for you.


----------



## Lotus (Dec 5, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! maybe it's the RELEASE DATE FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

Justin said:


> You're in Eastern Standard Time (aka EST) so that would be about Noon for you.



Thanks :3


----------



## Sam (Dec 5, 2012)

*3 hours 58 Minutes ! *


----------



## Imbakatten (Dec 5, 2012)

Yay, I'm so *excited!*


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 5, 2012)

Yaay, only a couple more hours! DD


----------



## Lotus (Dec 5, 2012)

2 Hours & 56 minutes!!!, I hope they announce a white 3DS XL for the US


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

The ND website says that today's Direct will be approximately 30 minutes in length.  I just hope for a release date


----------



## Pawtonia (Dec 5, 2012)

Trying not to get my hopes up but my tummy is starting to flip flop!  At this point I don't so much care WHEN the release date is, I just want one!  If it's too far off maybe I'll see about going into suspended animation or something lol.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 5, 2012)

Haha I feel exactly the same Pawtonia!


----------



## TriforceofTime (Dec 5, 2012)

Here I am in school... D: It starts in an hour and class will end 5 minutes after it starts... I am going to have to wait until lunch or sneak a peak in art class.


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well I have an hour before my next class. Hopefully I can watch it on my phone


----------



## Winona (Dec 5, 2012)

Could someone give me the link to the livestream? I can't find it anywhere in this thread.


----------



## Toeto (Dec 5, 2012)

12 minutesssss


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 5, 2012)

Winona said:


> Could someone give me the link to the livestream? I can't find it anywhere in this thread.



Here's the American Stream http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/12-05-2012/

And here's the England Stream! http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct-638747.html


----------



## Winona (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Uhh I'd be so jealous if America gets a release date and we get no.  
But it's very unlikely that they do two Nintendo Directs at exactly the same time without talking about the same stuff, I guess.


----------



## TriforceofTime (Dec 5, 2012)

At least I can look up the new on my phone in Art Class since we have a substitute and we're a little unclear on what to do, but I'll work as I do...


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh how I love Nintendo... LEGO IWATA!


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Darn. I can't watch it on my phone. I'll just keep up to with this thread for ac info!


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

Wii fit has it's own pokewalker.
The stream keeps buffering every few seconds. -_-


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2012)

Working fine for me!

Ninja Gaiden 3 on NA
Scribblenauts Unlimted on EU


----------



## Winona (Dec 5, 2012)

Wii U Wii U Wii U blabla... only Wii U. I WANT 3DS INFORMATION! It sucks.
Although Scribble Nauts Unlimited looks kinda good...


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2012)

Winona said:


> Wii U Wii U Wii U blabla... only Wii U. It sucks.



As someone who just dropped $350 on one... They can give me all the Wii U they want!


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

Fixed it, now it's fine.

Panorama view...don't care. :/ Bring back the video games.


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 5, 2012)

They will talk about 3ds games, right?


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

Luigi's mansion. 
They better mention Animal Crossing after this.


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2012)

Will laugh so hard if they completely pretend Animal Crossing doesn't exist...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2012)

Keep us updated in this thread so I can follow from work.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 5, 2012)

Spring release for LM. Hoping we get a concrete date for NL.


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

New Brain Age game. ._.  Looks like the one released in Japan earlier this year.


----------



## Winona (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know... the show only lasts seven more minutes and they mention the first 3DS game now (and sadly not AC). So I doubt that we'll hear something about AC this time (again .__.).


----------



## monkE (Dec 5, 2012)

Didn't give specific release date for Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon, so I don't expect one for ACNL either.


----------



## Toeto (Dec 5, 2012)

EU one is still talking about wii u -.-


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 5, 2012)

Only 6 minutes left and no Animal Crossing yet. My impatience is overgrowing.


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

Fire Emblem - Feb 4th.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 5, 2012)

Feb 4th for Fire Emblem. Not expecting NL til late Spring now..


----------



## Toeto (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't see it happen anymore..


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if they don't have a date for NL because of the cart shortage.


----------



## Winona (Dec 5, 2012)

They could at least apologize for the delay that we will have since the copies ran out in Japan.
Who needs this whole panorama thing at all? If I want to see something realistic, I'll go out.

WAAAH ANIMAL CROSSING INFO


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't think they're even going to mention it. Figures.


----------



## Pickles (Dec 5, 2012)

That's a disappointment... Was sure hoping for a NL mention...


----------



## Toeto (Dec 5, 2012)

THEY MENTION ITTTT


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 5, 2012)

Animal Crossing - Q2 2013.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 5, 2012)

ANIMAL CROSSING <3


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 5, 2012)

Is the EU stream mentioning it?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 5, 2012)

Animal crossing on EU Nintendo direct! 
Q2 2013 for EU...


----------



## Winona (Dec 5, 2012)

Q2 2013 they said... Soon they said... grrrrr.


----------



## Toeto (Dec 5, 2012)

-.-

2Q europe, IT'S ONLY GETTING WORSE.


----------



## Imbakatten (Dec 5, 2012)

Animal Crossing Q2 2013....


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 5, 2012)

What about na??


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

Q2! At least it's something.

NA- Nothing.


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 5, 2012)

What! Did na mention it at all?


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, I wasn't watching the EU stream. It's good that it at least got mentioned there. I feel bad for the American fans


----------



## Bree (Dec 5, 2012)

.... no Animal Crossing 'n'


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> What! Did na mention it at all?



Nope. :/


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 5, 2012)

At least we have something to go by in Europe now, unfortunately it'll be released around my AS exams so I might have to wait


----------



## Suchan (Dec 5, 2012)

not. a. damn. thing.  ;____;


----------



## Envy (Dec 5, 2012)

I... I don't even know what to say...

NOA just really must not like this game.


----------



## Tamerwoody (Dec 5, 2012)

I am going to cry...


----------



## Viriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Those crooks...


----------



## Toeto (Dec 5, 2012)

Hurrr I ust want a DATE ..... HOW HARD CAN IT BE NINTENDO COME ON.


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

Tamerwoody said:


> I am going to cry...



Me too....I was hoping when they said Fire Emblem is releasing Feb 4 that they would announce AC around the same time....but nothing.


----------



## Grace (Dec 5, 2012)

I guess my joking that New Leaf will have to be my birthday present (June) might be coming true. So Sad! Long, Long, wait......


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 5, 2012)

Luigi's Mansion in March <3


----------



## SockHead (Dec 5, 2012)

Animal Crossing New Leaf

...Coming 2014


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 5, 2012)

This is beyond ridiculous. I don't understand what Nintendo is trying to do. I'm far, far past angry at this point over the lack of information they have given this game.

Q2 for EU..that's April-June. The US is likely right in front or behind whatever date gets set for EU unless they do something like the did with WW and release it months ahead of EU, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Envy (Dec 5, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf
> 
> ...Coming 2014



We'd be lucky to get it that early at this point.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 5, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Me too....I was hoping when they said Fire Emblem is releasing Feb 4 that they would announce AC around the same time....but nothing.



Wait, WHAT? Fire Emblem is releasing Feb 4th--- in NA or EU? And in english or the Japanese release!? I must know plx .n.


----------



## Winona (Dec 5, 2012)

It just feels wrong. I don't think that Nintendo really planned to release New Leaf nearly 3/4 year before Europe/ America in Japan. I guess the late release in Q2 has something to do with the lack of modified game cards...


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

Treasu(red) said:


> Wait, WHAT? Fire Emblem is releasing Feb 4th--- in NA or EU? And in english or the Japanese release!? I must know plx .n.



North America, I would expect English


----------



## aikatears (Dec 5, 2012)

tumblr went boom! so many...upset people


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe they aren't sure if it can make Q1 in America so they don't want to say Q2 yet lol


----------



## Envy (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm so glad that Nintendo thought that showing NSMB2 DLC for three minutes and showing a LEGO game as well was more important than showing off Animal Crossing NL. Really.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

It feels like ACNL is their most anticipated game for the 3DS... why wouldn't they mention it in NA at all? Sad day.

But who knows, maybe they thought the news big enough that they should create a separate news update for it? One can only hope.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 5, 2012)

Wait... Fire Emblem is coming out in NA on Feb 4th, and it's coming out April in EU!


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 5, 2012)

i AGREE!

i was expecting my game in March! too bad i will have to wait from April To june...


----------



## Envy (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> It feels like ACNL is their most anticipated game for the 3DS... why wouldn't they mention it in NA at all? Sad day.
> 
> But who knows, maybe they thought the news big enough that they should create a separate news update for it? One can only hope.



They would not do that.

Don't get your hopes up. We've been through this so many times. It's absent because it is not coming out anytime soon.


----------



## Octavia (Dec 5, 2012)

This is really disappointing... the hope of getting the game in March has completely vanished. If we're lucky, we'll cradle our copies of our beloved NL in five months.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

At least we'll get Fire Emblem. That should be a good game and the 3DS is in dire need of good RPGs.


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> At least we'll get Fire Emblem. That should be a good game and the 3DS is in dire need of good RPGs.



Personally...I hate those fighting games.  All I want is AC, and now it is being ignored again


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 5, 2012)

At this point, it's a wonder if we'll even get it at all...


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> At this point, it's a wonder if we'll even get it at all...



Your right...the world will probably end first.


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 5, 2012)

This is really disappointing. 

I'm at a point (and I think a lot of people are) where I'm just _READY_ for the game. It's just downhill from here onwards.

It's pretty surprising to see such a huge gap between the Japan release and Europe release. Past releases would suggest it getting better not worse. (or at least staying the same)

It seems like a major goof on Nintendo's part in regards to those carts.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 5, 2012)

Did they even show ANY footage at the Europe Direct, at all? Or just concept art, and a date?


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

October 25th NA direct said AC:NL would be out "early next year". It's almost "early next year". -_- I doubt that's going to happen now.
Apparently google street view is more important.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 5, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> Did they even show ANY footage at the Europe Direct, at all? Or just concept art, and a date?



They showed some footage, some translated stuff but not much, I looked back over it just now as they've uploaded the European direct on Youtube...


----------



## silentrevolt (Dec 5, 2012)

Hoping for Animal Crossing Release date for NA, stayed up 1AM for nothing lol, but i do planning to get the other 3DS games mentioned in the livestream


----------



## Winona (Dec 5, 2012)

For Nintendo, "early next year" seems to mean nothing more than any time before december.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> They showed some footage, some translated stuff but not much, I looked back over it just now as they've uploaded the European direct on Youtube...



Would you happen to have a link? I can't find it on youtube (probably because I'm in the NA)


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 5, 2012)

My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> Would you happen to have a link? I can't find it on youtube (probably because I'm in the NA)


can't post it right now, I'm on my phone, but I'll edit this post when I get to my laptop...


----------



## Littlemyuu (Dec 5, 2012)

I really feel bad for NA, why just don't release AC:NL in one go for usa and eu?
then everyone can be happy!   atleast I'm happy eu said it will be here at Q2..


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

I have some fool on Nintendo 3DS Facebook page lecturing me about being patient for this game...and if I just can't wait to download the ROM.  Yeah right...If I could read Japanese, I would have a Japanese console...idiot!


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> Would you happen to have a link? I can't find it on youtube (probably because I'm in the NA)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G79IKP57HI

Animal Crossing @ about 28:00
Club 444 is called Club 101 - maybe because of an obvious reason.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

JezDayy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G79IKP57HI
> 
> Animal Crossing @ about 28:00
> Club 444 is called Club 101 - maybe because of an obvious reason.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Viriel (Dec 5, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I have some fool on Nintendo 3DS Facebook page lecturing me about being patient for this game...and if I just can't wait to download the ROM.  Yeah right...If I could read Japanese, I would have a Japanese console...idiot!



Sure this fool hasn't been waiting for the game as long as we did.


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

Viriel said:


> Sure this fool hasn't been waiting for the game as long as we did.



You can say that again.

Interestingly, watching the FB page has a lot of ppl upset about the lack of Animal Crossing.  Pretty much every comment mentions it. Too bad NoA does not pay attention to their fan base.  I guess the FB page is not monitored.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks! At least it was some footage...

They could had taken the lazy way out, and just post stills of the game.

And Shizue's name wasn't even exposed...


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> Thanks! At least it was some footage...
> 
> They could had taken the lazy way out, and just post stills of the game.
> 
> And Shizue's name wasn't even exposed...



Yeah, at least they apologized for not having the game ready yet.  NoA didn't even offer that to us.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 5, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I have some fool on Nintendo 3DS Facebook page lecturing me about being patient for this game...and if I just can't wait to download the ROM.  Yeah right...If I could read Japanese, I would have a Japanese console...idiot!



I think I know who too and agree with you...


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 5, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yeah, at least they apologized for not having the game ready yet.  NoA didn't even offer that to us.


I guess that's true. I'm still dissapointed that it's April - June. I guess you guys in America will get it months before because Early 2013 is not April - June. (Unless Reggie made a mistake)


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 5, 2012)

JezDayy said:


> I guess that's true. I'm still dissapointed that it's April - June. I guess you guys in America will get it months before because Early 2013 is not April - June. (Unless Reggie made a mistake)



Well, Fire Emblem is out in February and they said Spring for Luigi's Mansion..so either it's going to be April-June like EU or they're trying to decide where to release New Leaf and LM in relation to each other. I'm no longer optimistic, though..


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

JezDayy said:


> I guess that's true. I'm still dissapointed that it's April - June. I guess you guys in America will get it months before because Early 2013 is not April - June. (Unless Reggie made a mistake)



Well...he said it before Japan ran out of special game cartridges, so maybe he did make a mistake.  I think the American localization is finished, and it is either in mass production or being held for some other marketing reason.  Still, they could have at least said, hey, we are really sorry, but due to xxxxxx, AC is getting delayed....

uggh


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

aikatears said:


> I think I know who too and agree with you...



Lol, I am reading the comments, you guys should cut him some slack. He seems just as irked as us, he's just trying to look for the silver lining. And it is true, I have waited for a lot of localizations as a gamer, and one month for a confirmed date is a bit short for such a text heavy game like this.

Think of it this way, NoA is notorious for getting things lost in translation: "I will knock you all down!" "All your base are belong to us!" etc etc
Translation has become something of great importance to them in terms of cultural context and marketing. One one person says something in Japan, it could mean something completely offensive here in America and vice versa. If they miss just one of these types of misunderstandings, Nintendo will have some problems. In fact, I was personally surprised about them showing Ninja Gaiden so non-chalantly. Should've expected it though when I had to put in my birthday.

Long story short, NoA (or any Translation company based in America for that matter) tend to change a lot of thing because of culture differences, regardless of if they make sense or not. Things might take a while with all the red tape.


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

If translation wasn't done or almost done, Reggie wouldn't have announced Early 2013 in the October ND.  I think it probably got delayed in mass production and they are hoping that we wouldn't notice the lack of mention.  More than likely, I have children older than him, I've learned patience the hard way.  I have been waiting for this game for over a year now, and it was promised in 2012 when I originally started my wait.  As long as some of us have been waiting, we have been more than patient, and I do not need some young punk telling me to go pirate a game just because he wants to make a point.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> If translation wasn't done or almost done, Reggie wouldn't have announced Early 2013 in the October ND.  I think it probably got delayed in mass production and they are hoping that we wouldn't notice the lack of mention.  More than likely, I have children older than him, I've learned patience the hard way.  I have been waiting for this game for over a year now, and it was promised in 2012 when I originally started my wait.  As long as some of us have been waiting, we have been more than patient, and I do not need some young punk telling me to go pirate a game just because he wants to make a point.



Ah, the desperate vie for resources in our world today... Did you know that there is a civil war in the Republic of Congo as a direct result of the exploitation of the Congo people for materials that create the games we play? There are people dying in Africa so that we can play our games and type these very messages. That's the true nature of these cartridge shortages.

And I'm not trying to lecture you on this or anything... This fact had simply just left my thoughts up until you mentioned the delay in mass production. It gives me a bit of perspective on things. I guess I can wait... I forgot this was a first world problem...

Sorry for the downer post. =P


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> Ah, the desperate vie for resources in our world today... Did you know that there is a civil war in the Republic of Congo as a direct result of the exploitation of the Congo people for materials that create the games we play? There are people dying in Africa so that we can play our games and type these very messages. That's the true nature of these cartridge shortages.
> 
> And I'm not trying to lecture you on this or anything... This fact had simply just left my thoughts up until you mentioned the delay in mass production. It gives me a bit of perspective on things. I guess I can wait... I forgot this was a first world problem...
> 
> Sorry for the downer post. =P



Yeah...they've been fighting for over 50 years over resources.  My point has been, and continues to be, we all expected something on AC, especially after the October ND, and we did not even get an apology for no date, while the other game that was featured in October got a confirmed date (BTW, a game just as heavy in translation, if not more so).  A short mention similar to what EU got would have been appreciated, but they are treating the AC fans like they don't exist half the time.

Edited to add: And the Uganda conflict is not only about resources.  The more recent fighting is an attempt to kill off militant Hutus...which is leading more toward a genocide.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Envy said:


> I'm so glad that Nintendo thought that showing NSMB2 DLC for three minutes and showing a LEGO game as well was more important than showing off Animal Crossing NL. Really.



Well, I'm anticipating on Lego City, cares less about the DLC.

But in all honesty, pardon my french but..... screw Fire Emblem.


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm content with na not talking about it. They already did last month or so. This is the first time eu has properly announced it. Not saying it's a competition, but were even. Na and eu both have had a proper announcement.

Not to mention, they both showed the same gameplay footage.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yeah...they've been fighting for over 50 years over resources.  My point has been, and continues to be, we all expected something on AC, especially after the October ND, and we did not even get an apology for no date, while the other game that was featured in October got a confirmed date (BTW, a game just as heavy in translation, if not more so).  A short mention similar to what EU got would have been appreciated, but they are treating the AC fans like they don't exist half the time.
> 
> Edited to add: And the Uganda conflict is not only about resources.  The more recent fighting is an attempt to kill off militant Hutus...which is leading more toward a genocide.



Yeah, even to say it was delayed would have been nice. I think there is a bit more translation required for AC than Fire Emblem though. Games like Fire Emblem and Luigi's Mansion are more linear and have a small amount of characters. Most of the dialogue in Fire Emblem is linear and only spoken by main characters. Animal Crossing basically has 100s of main characters, each with their own unique dialogue.EDIT: I want to add that it's not just one or two lines per character. It's lines upon lines of text that are often context based, based on how the player reacts and how close of friends they are. :END EDIT That on top of the hundreds of decorations in the game that need to be translated.

Also, tantalum is the new blood diamond. Just sayin'. But that is pretty off topic. XD

In any case, the fact that they didn't announce a delay means it's just as likely that nothing has changed.


----------



## Fennec (Dec 5, 2012)

I just sent a strongly worded email to Nintendo telling them I will purchase no more of their products until this game is released. Instead, I'll buy an Indie game like Minecraft. These large game companies are becoming dinosaurs. If they still think they can play king of the jungle, they're going to die out. The landscape is changing and I stick with them for quality and customer commitment. When that's gone, why bother?


----------



## Viriel (Dec 5, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yeah...they've been fighting for over 50 years over resources.  My point has been, and continues to be, we all expected something on AC, especially after the October ND, and we did not even get an apology for no date, while the other game that was featured in October got a confirmed date (BTW, a game just as heavy in translation, if not more so).  A short mention similar to what EU got would have been appreciated, but they are treating the AC fans like they don't exist half the time.
> 
> Edited to add: And the Uganda conflict is not only about resources.  The more recent fighting is an attempt to kill off militant Hutus...which is leading more toward a genocide.



Nah, you can't compare some poor sub saharan countries to a game's release...
I'm feeling bad for you american folks, waiting as hard for the game as us, european and not getting a single bit of info. But no informations would have better that the ones we've got. To sum up, Shibata said "Hardly working on the game, not ready yet, will be released on Q2 2013, fu** you your occidental morons". In less than 20 seconds...


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe they're delaying it heavilly on purpose, like to add Spotpass Functions to the Streetpass Plaza?


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

Viriel said:


> Nah, you can't compare some poor sub saharan countries to a game's release...
> I'm feeling bad for you american folks, waiting as hard for the game as us, european and not getting a single bit of info. But no informations would have better that the ones we've got. To sum up, Shibata said "Hardly working on the game, not ready yet, will be released on Q2 2013, fu** you your occidental morons". In less than 20 seconds...



I didn't make the comparison.  As I said elsewhere, at least you got a mention of the game.  We got totally ignored like we didn't exist.  A mention is better than nothing.


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 5, 2012)

The renamed the club to Club 101.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

Viriel said:


> Nah, you can't compare some poor sub saharan countries to a game's release...
> I'm feeling bad for you american folks, waiting as hard for the game as us, european and not getting a single bit of info. But no informations would have better that the ones we've got. To sum up, Shibata said "Hardly working on the game, not ready yet, will be released on Q2 2013, fu** you your occidental morons". In less than 20 seconds...



Hardly working or working hard? XD


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> The renamed the club to Club 101.



Yeah...it looks like they used some of the same footage as NA used in October.  Come to think of it, I'm surprised it wasn't caught then.  I noticed it, but I thought someone mentioned it.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 5, 2012)

On the acc site, they saying that we didnt get a mention due to getting one our last ND, I say forget that...a 10 sec its coming Q1 or something would have worked. We didn't need something super long...just a date or time space so we know where we are at with the game. 
blah


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

aikatears said:


> On the acc site, they saying that we didnt get a mention due to getting one our last ND, I say forget that...a 10 sec its coming Q1 or something would have worked. We didn't need something super long...just a date or time space so we know where we are at with the game.
> blah



See, that's good news then. I was thinking the fact that it wasn't mentioned means that nothing has changed in their estimation. It's not as good as a specific release date, hearing nothing is better than hearing a delay.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> See, that's good news then. I was thinking the fact that it wasn't mentioned means that nothing has changed in their estimation. It's not as good as a specific release date, hearing nothing is better than hearing a delay.



see the problem is those its starts to get tricky...last ND we got Reggie said Early 2013, now we know that Fire Emblem has a date, and that Luigi's Mansion is coming in spring 2013. (EU has a march date for that game..really NA) No idea where the game stands with just early 2013.
maybe I am overthinking it but with those other games just seem without something told cant know when it drops.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 5, 2012)

**lays head on desk* *I feel like Howl from Howl's Moving Castle when his hair color changes.

"I see no point in living, if I can't have Animal Crossing..."


----------



## Envy (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> See, that's good news then. I was thinking the fact that it wasn't mentioned means that nothing has changed in their estimation. It's not as good as a specific release date, hearing nothing is better than hearing a delay.



No, it's not, because that's not the way it works. Nintendo Direct focuses on games that are coming out soon, that includes games that they have covered many times before successively... Like New Super Mario Bros. 2.

When a game does not show up, that means it's not on their radar at this point, and it has likely been delayed, they just aren't coming out and saying it. They quite simply would not miss the opportunity to advertise a game that is coming out soon.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

aikatears said:


> see the problem is those its starts to get tricky...last ND we got Reggie said Early 2013, now we know that Fire Emblem has a date, and that Luigi's Mansion is coming in spring 2013. (EU has a march date for that game..really NA) No idea where the game stands with just early 2013.
> maybe I am overthinking it but with those other games just seem without something told cant know when it drops.



Haha, I know where you are coming from. I've tried to stay optimistic and think of reasons why they wouldn't mention it. Sadly, that's the best reason for them not to mention it this time around, or what some have stated at ACC: another video will be released exclusively for ACNL. I said that possibility here but quickly got flamed for it so whatev.


----------



## Viriel (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> Hardly working or working hard? XD



Yups, yes it was "working hard*" (excuse my french being )


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

Envy said:


> No, it's not, because that's not the way it works. Nintendo Direct focuses on games that are coming out soon, that includes games that they have covered many times before successively... Like New Super Mario Bros. 2.
> 
> When a game does not show up, that means it's not on their radar at this point, and it has likely been delayed, they just aren't coming out and saying it. They quite simply would not miss the opportunity to advertise a game that is coming out soon.



What about all the games they didn't mention that are coming out this month? Are they all being delayed? And all of those Q1 releases that were announced are all delayed too? What about the anticipated Etrian Odyssey sequel? Castlevania, Monster Hunter, and Crimson Shroud? Those all have more or less estimated release dates but none of those were mentioned in the video either. And most of those are closer to release than Luigi's Mansion...


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 5, 2012)

If Q2 is April-June, remember it could be released early April! (Let's hope so!)


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> What about all the games they didn't mention that are coming out this month? Are they all being delayed? And all of those Q1 releases that were announced are all delayed too? What about the anticipated Etrian Odyssey sequel? Castlevania, Monster Hunter, and Crimson Shroud? Those all have more or less estimated release dates but none of those were mentioned in the video either. And most of those are closer to release than Luigi's Mansion...



Please point me to the list of first-party games coming out this month that they didn't mention. Unless they are trying to fill in a gap, third-party games are usually not featured in Nintendo Direct.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

Justin said:


> Please point me to the list of first-party games coming out this month that they didn't mention. Unless they are trying to fill in a gap, third-party games are usually not featured in Nintendo Direct.



I was thinking that too, but they did mention Ninja Gaiden, which is strictly Tecmo if I'm not mistaken... also, are the lego games Nintendo affiliated? I'm not really sure...

But yeah, not much 1st party support for this month save for a couple of VC games.


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> I was thinking that too, but they did mention Ninja Gaiden, which is strictly Tecmo if I'm not mistaken...
> 
> But yeah, not much 1st party support for this month save for a couple of VC games.



There's a reason for Ninja Gaiden. While developed by Team Ninja/Tecmo, it's actually being published by Nintendo for Wii U! So it's in their best interests to promote it.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

Justin said:


> There's a reason for Ninja Gaiden. While developed by Team Ninja/Tecmo, it's actually being published by Nintendo for Wii U! So it's in their best interests to promote it.



Ah that makes sense. Well I guess we're just out of luck then. I tried to find a silver lining, I really did. XD


----------



## Envy (Dec 5, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> Ah that makes sense. Well I guess we're just out of luck then. I tried to find a silver lining, I really did. XD



With the release of this game you'd best just stop that and save yourself the disappointment.

Even when logic dictates this game will come out soon (and not optimistically so) it still doesn't come out... So silver linings are completely out of the question. Lol. I've been following the release of this game for two and a half years now. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 5, 2012)

Envy said:


> With the release of this game you'd best just stop that and save yourself the disappointment.
> 
> Even when logic dictates this game will come out soon (and not optimistically so) it still doesn't come out... So silver linings are completely out of the question. Lol. I've been following the release of this game for two and a half years now. It just doesn't work that way.



I've waited longer for games before. It's not that bad.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Dec 5, 2012)

At least we know its Q2 2013, so it's a close guess that NA's date is around there too.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2012)

IMO I'm more pissed off at all the people winging about not having a release date/mention than Nintendo not giving one.




Mint said:


> October 25th NA direct said AC:NL would be out "early next year". It's almost "early next year". -_- I doubt that's going to happen now.
> Apparently google street view is more important.


Jan/Feb/March/April = Early 2012
Q2 - april, may, june

- ACNL will come out April/early may


justin give us a prediction on when the next ND will be xx


----------



## aikatears (Dec 5, 2012)

http://m.kotaku.com/5965999/nintendo-your-mortgage-is-due-wheres-our-animal-crossing-3ds
Found that link on ? blog


----------



## YanoShigun (Dec 5, 2012)

That article really laid out my entire opinion on the matter.

Nintendo America has been getting really annoying when it comes to these things. 




_And Reggie Fils-Aime's face bothers me._​


----------



## Lotus (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn it!!! I'm sick of waiting!!!


----------



## Carole (Dec 6, 2012)

Lotus said:


> Damn it!!! I'm sick of waiting!!!



I have been playing Wild World to de-stress from the stress of not knowing when New Leaf will be released.


----------



## Pickles (Dec 6, 2012)

Carole said:


> I have been playing Wild World to de-stress from the stress of not knowing when New Leaf will be released.



My 3DS XL we bought just for AC:NL is waiting under the tree for me. I think I'll do them same once I open it up  Maybe it'll help! Because now that I've found this board, I know I missed out on TONS of things in the other AC games I knew nothing about. lol


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 8, 2012)

I was waiting to get a 3DS XL at the same time the game came out, but now I think I'll get one anyway and play other games while I wait. Been playing both Wild World and City Folk to help pass the time by and more recently the GameCube version even though I'm no longer used to it.
Anything really to pass the time by to relieve stress from all this waiting. Was hoping it would be out just after Christmas, but it doesn't look that promising anymore...


----------



## Tamerwoody (Dec 8, 2012)

I just restarted playing Wild World as well on my 3DS XL.  Love playing on the large screens!!!  It's fun because i'm really customizing my town right now, but hard because I know a lot of the new features in NL.  The graphics update in NL is incredible!  For the first time they've totally started from the ground up on graphics! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## SonicHyuga (Dec 9, 2012)

Already having the 3DS anyway, I still bought an XL for this game. I think it'll be much more beneficial with the larger screens.


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 9, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> Already having the 3DS anyway, I still bought an XL for this game. I think it'll be much more beneficial with the larger screens.



That's what I'm doing. With games like these it seems easier to play with the bigger screens, which is why I held off on buying the 3DS when I had the feeling they'd come out with the XL version like they did with the DSi. Playing Wild World on the DSLite is kind of frustrating at times which is how the idea came to mind to go bigger soon after watching a trailer for New Leaf (then Jump Out) back in August.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll probably get an XL for this game too, even though I have a regular one already. I'll likely give it to my girlfriend with the game.


----------

